# كورس فى تصميم الخرسانه المسلحه للمهندس ياسر الليثى



## shrek (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اول كورس باللغه العربيه
مبسط جد
تحليل الكورس
01- Introduction of R.C. Design..pdf
02- Architectural & Structural Drawing..pdf
03- Units & Dimensions..pdf
04- (Beams) (1) Max-Max B.M.D & S.F.D. For Beams..pdf
04- (Beams) (2) Loads on Beams (Load Distribution)..pdf
04- (Beams) (3) Design of Beams using charts..pdf
04- (Beams) (4) Design of Beams using First Principels..pdf
04- (Beams) (5) Design of Beams due to Shear & Torsion..pdf
04- (Beams) (5) Reinforced of Beams using Imperical method..pdf
04- (Beams) (6) Reinforced of Beams using Moment of Resistance method..pdf
05- (Columns) (1) Design of sections of Columns..pdf
05- (Columns) (2) Short and Long Columns..pdf
06- Reinforcement of Frames..pdf
07- (Slabs) (1) Solid Slabs..pdf
07- (Slabs) (2) Hollow Blocks Slabs..pdf
07- (Slabs) (3) Flat Slabs..pdf
08- Stairs..pdf
07- (Slabs) (4) Panelled Beams..pdf
09- (Systems) (2) Girders & Frames.pdf
09- (Systems) (3) Polygon & Arched Frames.pdf
09- (Systems) (4) Parabolic Slabs.pdf
09- (Systems) (5) Joints.pdf
09- (Systems) (6) Real Supports.pdf
09- (Systems) (7) Radial Frame.pdf
09- (Systems) (8) Truss & Vierendeel.pdf
09- (Systems) (9) Wind Effect & End Gables.pdf


من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/232260853/cbe63eb0/___.html


----------



## majdiotoom (26 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الكورس هو محاضرات المهندس ياسر الليثي


----------



## shrek (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للافاده


----------



## Mohamad_abdalla83 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكورس


----------



## shrek (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم لمروركم ونتمني لكم الاستفادة


----------



## M2010M (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جامد جدا


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك وثبتك عند السؤال


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## shrek (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## سارية عثمان (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## shrek (20 يناير 2011)

نتمنى لكم الاستفاده


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير
ينقص ملف واحد اليك رابطه
http://www.4shared.com/document/Wlq8lICG/09-__Systems___1___Introductio.html


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو العطا (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه


----------



## صبري شنقير (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز جدا ومشكور


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*Thanks*​


----------



## ASMAA_ATTAR (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (26 فبراير 2012)

*ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط©*

ظ…ط´ظƒظˆط± ط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظپظٹظƒ


----------



## توفيق درز (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## En.El Seidy (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## al-senator (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lostlove515 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (12 مارس 2015)

جهد مميز .....شكرا


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (12 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## omar78 (13 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shams alafag (16 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

